# Appstore et Application non conforme



## AppleSpirit (15 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté l'application ci-dessous :








Comme vous le voyez, tout porte à penser que cette application est capable de verrouiller l'accès à certaines applications comme on le voit sur la photo, par exemple verrouiller (protéger) l'accès à Messages, Mail, etc.

Or, après l'avoir achetée et téléchargée je m'aperçois qu'il n'en est rien, c'est une bête application permettant de se créer des dossiers verrouillés concernant des photos ou de la musique.

En somme l'appstore me vend une application qui n'est pas celle présentée en vitrine. Que dois-je faire pour me faire rembourser mes 5 euros ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2016)

étrange cette application est pourtant renommée pour mettre un mot de passe sur des applications !!


----------



## AppleSpirit (16 Janvier 2016)

Est-ce que quelqu'un l'a et peut me dire comment procéder ? J'ai tout essayé.


----------



## Locke (16 Janvier 2016)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Est-ce que quelqu'un l'a et peut me dire comment procéder ? J'ai tout essayé.


Ben tu as bien lu le descriptif qui est assez clair ?






Ca ne protège que les données, pas les applications, donc c'est toi qui t'es trompé en l'achetant.


----------



## AppleSpirit (16 Janvier 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Ben tu as bien lu le descriptif qui est assez clair ?
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 108120
> 
> ...



Oui mais est-ce que tu as regardé le print screen de mon premier post et ce qu'il y a sous "locked apps" ? Sincèrement ça n'est pas honnête comme procédé. Qu'en dites-vous ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2016)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Oui mais est-ce que tu as regardé le print screen de mon premier post et ce qu'il y a sous "locked apps" ? Sincèrement ça n'est pas honnête comme procédé. Qu'en dites-vous ?



Tu n'est pas le seul a le penser 



​


----------



## AppleSpirit (16 Janvier 2016)

Oui sauf que moi je vais porter plainte et me faire rembourser et ça me choque que vous tolériez ça.


----------



## AppleSpirit (16 Janvier 2016)

Selon vous, est-ce que l'application ci-dessous me permettra de verrouiller l'accès aux applications photo, messages, WhatsApp, etc ?






Personne ne sait ?



AppleSpirit a dit:


> Personne ne sait ?



Voilà je viens de l'acheter, c'est la même que la précédente, impossible de verrouiller les applications.

Comment je me fais rembourser maintenant ? Je n'arrive pas à croire que Apple autorise une fraude pareille sur son appstore.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2016)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Selon vous, est-ce que l'application ci-dessous me permettra de verrouiller l'accès aux applications photo, messages, WhatsApp, etc ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi je n'arrive pas a croire que l'on achète ainsi sans réfléchir


----------



## AppleSpirit (16 Janvier 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Moi je n'arrive pas a croire que l'on achète ainsi sans réfléchir



Quel est le rapport entre ma question et ta réponse ?


----------



## Locke (16 Janvier 2016)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Quel est le rapport entre ma question et ta réponse ?


Ben que tu t'emballes sans réfléchir avant d'acheter.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Ben que tu t'emballes sans réfléchir avant d'acheter.



En effet , et pour répondre a ta question Apple ne te remboursera pas


----------



## Powerdom (16 Janvier 2016)

Mais pourquoi tu ne met pas tout simplement pas un code sur ton iPhone. il est ainsi entièrement protégé et verrouillé. Plus surement que les deux applications.


----------



## AppleSpirit (16 Janvier 2016)

Quand quelqu'un me demande de l'essayer je fais quoi ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2016)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Quand quelqu'un me demande de l'essayer je fais quoi ?



Qui t'a demander de l'essayer ?


----------



## Gwen (16 Janvier 2016)

Le mieux est de te connecter sur l'AppStore et de demander un remboursement en ouvrant un litige sur la facture correspondante.

Apple devrait te rembourser très rapidement.

http://www.igen.fr/itunes/2014/12/d...ur-itunes-apple-rembourse-sous-14-jours-89139


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2016)

gwen a dit:


> Le mieux est de te connecter sur l'AppStore et de demander un remboursement en ouvrant un litige sur la facture correspondante.
> 
> Apple devrait te rembourser très rapidement.
> 
> http://www.igen.fr/itunes/2014/12/d...ur-itunes-apple-rembourse-sous-14-jours-89139



Merci gwen , je ne connaissais pas du tout cela


----------



## cillab (16 Janvier 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> étrange cette application est pourtant renommée pour mettre un mot de passe sur des applications !!


   AHje découvre le nouveau desing du site  a mon avis  6 chiffres les empreintes digitales
des deux mains et celles des pieds ,cela devrait bien securiser  lol


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Janvier 2016)

On t'a répondu ailleurs, tu t'entêtes, on y peut rien.. Pour le moment HORS JAILBREACK ET EN DEHORS DES POSSIBILITÉS DE RESTRICTIONS QUI EXISTENT DÉJÀ AUCUNE APPLICATION DE PERMET DE CONTROLER SON ACCÈS ET A FORTIORI AUCUNE APPLICATION IOS NE PERMET DE CONTROLER L'ACCÈS D'AUTRES APPLICATIONS, même si elle prétend le contraire.
Ce n'est pas possible, parce que CE N'EST PAS AUTORISÉ PAR APPLE.
C'est comme ça depuis qu'iOS existe.


----------



## AppleSpirit (16 Janvier 2016)

Bigdidou a dit:


> On t'a répondu ailleurs, tu t'entêtes, on y peut rien.. Pour le moment HORS JAILBREACK ET EN DEHORS DES POSSIBILITÉS DE RESTRICTIONS QUI EXISTENT DÉJÀ AUCUNE APPLICATION DE PERMET DE CONTROLER SON ACCÈS ET A FORTIORI AUCUNE APPLICATION IOS NE PERMET DE CONTROLER L'ACCÈS D'AUTRES APPLICATIONS, même si elle prétend le contraire.
> Ce n'est pas possible, parce que CE N'EST PAS AUTORISÉ PAR APPLE.
> C'est comme ça depuis qu'iOS existe.



Mais pourquoi Apple autorise de la fausse publicité qui par son aspect mensonger induit l'acheter en erreur sur son propre applestore ? Comment une chose pareille est possible ?


----------



## AppleSpirit (16 Janvier 2016)

Merci mille fois à celui qui m'a donné le lien pour demander le remboursement, c'est exactement ce que je recherchais.


----------



## AppleSpirit (16 Janvier 2016)

C'est nul que l'iphone ne prévoie pas nativement de pouvoir verrouiller au moins ses photos franchement.


----------



## da capo (16 Janvier 2016)

Il ne s'agit d'une publicité mensongère mais d'une erreur de traduction.

"Protect your apps :
- vidéo,
-photo
"

En traduisant, cela signifie que cela protège les vidéos, photos (etc) de vos applications. Pas que cela en empêche l'utilisation.

Reste plus qu'à se faire rembourser, puis apprendre l'anglais.
Mais pour 4,99 €, la leçon est courte.


----------



## AppleSpirit (16 Janvier 2016)

da capo a dit:


> Il ne s'agit d'une publicité mensongère mais d'une erreur de traduction.
> 
> "Protect your apps :
> - vidéo,
> ...



Oui et l'image aussi a été traduite de l'anglais ? Tu sais l'image qui montre qu'on peut activer le verrouillage de l'application et celle qui montre un cadenas sur l'application, c'est aussi une traduction de l'anglais ???


----------



## da capo (16 Janvier 2016)

Je comprends ton énervement mais on ne va pas y passer la nuit.
Les verrous affichés peuvent induire en erreur, mais le texte non, et l'avis de l'utilisateur non plus.

Procédure de remboursement à lancer.

Fin de mes interventions.


----------



## aCLR (17 Janvier 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Tu n'est pas le seul a le penser





AppleSpirit a dit:


>


Y'a bien une tromperie dans la capture d'écran _Locked Apps_ !
Et en cliquant le lien du site de l'auteur et suis tombé chez www.pcmag.com, pas très pro !
Suis le conseil de gwen pour te faire rembourser^^


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Janvier 2016)

Je crains que l'explication soit à la fois simple et terrible. Sois fort :


----------



## Macounette (17 Janvier 2016)

Moralité de l'histoire, il ne faut pas croire à une simple capture d'écran alors que le descriptif de l'app + les appréciations des utilisateurs semblent clairement le contraire. Parfois, l'envie très forte d'avoir quelque chose fait oublier les précautions… dans le doute, abstiens-toi.


----------



## Locke (17 Janvier 2016)

Macounette a dit:


> Moralité de l'histoire, il ne faut pas croire à une simple capture d'écran alors que le descriptif de l'app + les appréciations des utilisateurs semblent clairement le contraire. Parfois, l'envie très forte d'avoir quelque chose fait oublier les précautions… dans le doute, abstiens-toi.


C'est a qu'est que j'ai dit en réponse #4.


----------



## Macounette (17 Janvier 2016)

Oups.  Cerveau congelé. Sorry 
Mais _bis repetita_ c'est parfois utile.


----------



## Locke (17 Janvier 2016)

Macounette a dit:


> Oups.  Cerveau congelé. Sorry


Je blague, c'était histoire d'en rajouter une couche.


----------



## Macounette (17 Janvier 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Je blague, c'était histoire d'en rajouter une couche.


Vu la température ambiante, les couches, plus il y en a, mieux c'est.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2016)

Macounette a dit:


> Moralité de l'histoire, il ne faut pas croire à une simple capture d'écran alors que le descriptif de l'app + les appréciations des utilisateurs semblent clairement le contraire. Parfois, l'envie très forte d'avoir quelque chose fait oublier les précautions… dans le doute, abstiens-toi.



La moralité de l'histoire c'est éviter d' acheter sans réfléchir ( voir post #8 )


----------



## city1 (17 Janvier 2016)

Et regarder accessoirement les avis si il y en a


----------



## Powerdom (17 Janvier 2016)

d'autant que l'iphone possède nativement tout ce qu'il faut pour être verrouillé


----------



## AppleSpirit (18 Janvier 2016)

Powerdom a dit:


> d'autant que l'iphone possède nativement tout ce qu'il faut pour être verrouillé



Non nativement tu ne peux pas verrouiller tes photos.


----------



## Powerdom (18 Janvier 2016)

Du moment que ton téléphone est verrouillé ta bibliothèque photo est verrouillée


----------



## AppleSpirit (18 Janvier 2016)

Powerdom a dit:


> Du moment que ton téléphone est verrouillé ta bibliothèque photo est verrouillée



Là je pense que tu fais exprès ou tu imites François Damiens quand il essaie d'énerver les gens dans la rue pour les caméras cachées.


----------

